# What do you call an over priced Skoda...



## Guest

An Audi..........................Obviously ;D.

Octavia vRS.....................Â£15000
Re-map...........................Â£ 500 {ish}

And Â£8500 in your pocket.{180bhp}

You could always take the p*ss out of the badge.......
but if your lookin at the back of the car....................
you've already lost.............................he-he............

Beware...There out there........... [smiley=hanged.gif]

SteveVRS ;D


----------



## R6B TT

Just delete it Kev


----------



## Guest

Sorry, its JUST a joke, nothing ment by it!

Is the association with Skoda that hard for you to swallow?


----------



## phil

So how's this funny? Surely it's just economics. Which isn't funny. 
I don't mind the badge in the slightest. I actually considered a skoda for my second car, but bought an ex demo VW because it was cheaper than a brand new skoda. 
As for the octavia, why post it in a TT forum? I don't want a family car. I don't have a family. A fast family car's still a family car. 
Your post makes no sense, and fails to do anything other than state the obvious. We all know that Skodas are made by VW in the Czech Republic, and due to the cheaper labour rate, and poor brand image, they're sold cheaper than the equivilent VW, Audi, or even Seat. So what's your point? And how is it funny? 
Or maybe the poor wages and struggling economies in the former eastern bloc is the joke.

:-/


----------



## Guest

JOKES.
Got any jokes.Good and bad welcome here.

It would appear not.

Seeing as the 1.8t engine is fitted in all VAG cars i thought this site might be worth a look especially the tuning page.

Yes i have a young family and need a four door.{well the RS's my wifes}.

Point?
Well when i first spotted the Skoda i thought it looked good.Then i found out {after a test drive} what engine etc it had,and must confess that sold it for me.
IMHO i have the best of both worlds, a quick car thats very affordable. As we have to run two vehicles 
my budget could'nt stretch to Audi prices.
But Audi engineering at Skoda prices was to much to resist ;D

As ive said before ...NO OFFENCE meant.

SteveVRS


----------



## jampott

Don't worry Steve, some of us have obviously had a sense of humour bypass as an early Easter pressie......


----------



## tt500

Yes but Jampo, it was probably 100 million light years away from being funny, and comparing a Skoda to a TT is like comparing CzechWit Town FC to Manchester United.

So stick to Baghdad jokes Steve. Thanks mate


----------



## jampott

Checked the light switch in your TT recently? Looked at a Skoda one? Pretty similar to me......

Under the bonnet the 1.8T engine the TT has is shared by so many VAG group cars........

I enjoy my car for what it is. Don't kid yourself that you own some exclusive, hand built, unique sportscar. You don't........


----------



## tt500

....So what if the light switches and a few other bits are similar. I take your word for it.

There aren't many cars like the TT that have Unique styling, stunning performance, ride, handling etc...and you don't see the girls in my office swooning over the Skoda Octavia, they all want a ride with me in my TT   

Who's side you on ???


----------



## proeliator2001

Having owned a few VAG cars I was blown away by the TT cabin and it felt great until I had to use the indicator stalk - real shame Audi couldn`t have spent a few more quid and used a different, more tactile, stalk than that used in SEAT Lupos  The cabin is first rate but the parts sharing is best left for things we cant see or touch.


----------



## Guest

TT 500, under the bonnet your car's no different to my RS{only the badge on the engine cover}.
All switches/stalks even the climate is out of the Golf.
If your's is the 180 bhp version the performance is the same
0-60 in 7.8 and tops out at 144mph.

The TT is a good looking car, the Octavia just a four door family car.If all you want from your vehicle is looks then fine but i have a car that is as quick as a Â£24000 motor,can stop as quick as a Â£24000 motor{312mm discs with the same calipers as the S3}and {depending on the 'nads of the driver} will p*ss off cars at twice the price.
Yes its only a Skoda, thats why i love it.
If the only criticism you can throw at me is it's Czech
then PM me and if you live in/around london i'll meet up and you can drive it .

Steve

Nice one JampoTT


----------



## proeliator2001

This should really be in off topic but anyway - if you are the sort of person who wants to `piss off` someone just because they have a more expensive car or if you are the sort of person who gets pissed off being outrun by a cheaper car then here is some advice - GET A LIFE :


----------



## Guest

Who said anything about WANTING to.
Read it properly without the childish attitude.


----------



## tt500

Sorry, I shouldn't lower my level

Hey Steve, here's one for you...

A lady went to a Skoda dealership to buy a car, only to be told that, due to new EEC regulations, she had to provide an account of her medical history before she could purchase the car. 
Slightly annoyed she complied, and returned the following day with the required information. 
The salesman read the documents & said "Sorry ma'am, but you can't buy a Skoda" 
"Why on earth not?" asked the perplexed woman. 
"Well," said the salesman, "It says here that you've had a hysterectomy, and you have to be a complete c**t to buy a Skoda!"


----------



## pgm

Well that's rounded that thread off rather nicely ;D


----------



## Guest

Nice one TT500,I see you did'nt take me up on the offer then.
I suppose ya cant handle it.
After all you've already admitted you motor is for your ego.
I tried to explain myself , even offer you a spin but i suppose the thought you might be wrong is to much for you to deal with . 
The inferior man will always try to side step.

May your TT fulfill all you lack in life- but i dont think a Ferrari would .

Cool joke though, ive not heard that one b4. ;D


----------



## phil

Well Steve, I'm still not sure what your intentions are. If you're chuffed that you've found an affordable yet highly specced car, then great. As I said, I looked at them briefly myself, but my personal circumstances dragged me away. And it wasn't the badge that did it. 
What it looked like, however, was you coming to have a sly dig at people with TTs. It's not the 1st time that's been done here, and many of us are a bit sick of it. 
And it being Czech doesn't make it a bad car at all, After all, the TT is part built in Hungary. Audi themselves were originally based in East Germany before moving to Ingolstadt (albeit a long time ago).
We all know it's a golf with knobs on. As is the Octavia, Leon etc. 
And we all know we pay above the odds. Maybe we're shallow.

Still, it makes a nice change from all of the crap lada/skoda jokes you used to get.


----------



## Guest

Phil,
I suppose ive asked for it ,after all it is an Audi site.
It was'nt the best way to introduce myself but it seems some have taken it as personal,which i apologise for.
The way i see it is if you get p*ssed by someone with a Skoda- the butt of ALL jokes- taking the p*ss then there's something wrong.

Im not trying to slate Audi or the TT, if i did'nt have children then i could be tempted,but i have and work commits me to another vehicle.{the RS's my wifes/my trackday toy.}

Steve


----------



## phil

Steve, no problems. I don't think Skoda's are the butt of jokes any more. To be honest so many companies have been bought by others in the last 10 years that many of the old stereotypes have gone. I've even heard of reliable Fords...


----------



## jampott

> I've even heard of reliable Fords...


Someone bought Ford Motor Company and started churning out reliable cars?

Must be out of touch, I missed that!


----------



## Guest

;D


----------



## phil

I think that's why they bought volvo


----------



## Guy

Well there are 2 jokes in this post in the 'Jokes' forum. One about a c*nt who went to buy a Skoda and the other one drives one.


----------



## Guest

:-*

NICE TO MEET ANOTHER T*SSER


----------



## Sim

Are you all from Liverpool??? Calm down, calm down!!!!


----------



## bash-the-monkey

what's a Nubian?

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## vlastan

Skodas and Audis are all in the same group the VAG group!

So they are both coming from the same manufacturer, but with a different badge.

I think Skodas are great these days and I would consider one.

But I could afford a TT and it looks different than my ex Passat ( I didn't want another family saloon).


----------



## r1

> Skodas and Audis are all in the same group the VAG group!
> 
> So they are both coming from the same manufacturer, but with a different badge.


Vlastan I think they realise that - did you not read the thread or even the title??? [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## scoTTy

Since we're off-topic, what are the residual values on the RS like?

[Edit]
In fact I've just looked (all figures from Top Gear website with valuations from Glass's guide):

RS :
Purchase price Â£14,545.

After 2 years and 25,000 miles:

Excellant Condition : Â£9880 (so depreciation is Â£4665)
Average Condition : Â£8840 (Â£5705)
Below Average Condition : Â£7760 (Â£6785)

225 TTC :
Purchase Price about Â£26,100

After 2 years and 25,000miles :
Excellant Condition : Â£21410 (Â£4690)
Average Condition : Â£19010 (Â£7090)
Below Average Condition : Â£16800 (Â£9300)

So if your RS or your 225 TTC are in excellant condition then the TT will cost you *Â£25* more (plus the cost of borrowing the extra Â£10k which isn't too much given with low interest rates.)

I guess it depends what you'd rather drive around in?
An Audi TT Coupe 225bhp or a Skoda RS Octavia 180bhp. Â :-/

Just a thought Â


----------



## vlastan

> I guess it depends what you'd rather drive around in?
> An Audi TT Coupe 225bhp or a Skoda RS Octavia 180bhp. Â :-/
> 
> Just a thought Â


It also depends if you need the space that the Octavia has to offere because you may have family.


----------



## garyc

Pointless thread.


----------



## vlastan

> Pointless thread.


So why did you bother to post? ;D


----------



## garyc

> So why did you bother to post? Â ;D


To succinctly express the pointlessness of it, dummy. Â 

I just couldn't find the psychic replies forum 8)


----------



## Guest

Not so pointless,after all its made 4 pages ;D.


----------



## Carlos

And lets not forget, the TT is largely made in Hungary, not so far removed from Skoda.

However, buying a skoda and then attempting to lord it on an Audi TT site, then being surprised about the reaction is perhaps a little naive.


----------



## Guest




----------

